# camping zaragoza



## seanoo (Mar 31, 2007)

morning all, just spent the night on camping zaragoza , but as they have put the prices up to 17 euros a night without leccy and an extra €4.71 with leccy i will be looking at finding another stopover in the area. any ideas anyone? regards sean


----------



## derek500 (Oct 31, 2005)

There's a private aire on the Zaragoza - Madrid autovia. Never used it, but a few on here have.

Zaragoza - La PACA


----------



## bozzer (Jul 22, 2009)

Hi

Has the price just gone up? We paid 15.84€ for 1 night on 27/01/2010. We are 2 adults, motorhome, electric.

Bozzer


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

If you are going as far as Vinaros or Peniscola they both have reasonably places.

Spaetzlefritz just inland from Vinaros is 10 euro per night inc. electricity, big parking area beside restaurant a few kilometers in land off a fairly quiet road in the middle of orange groves. Wifi is free here.

Peniscola there are two. Best for a big vehicle is just behind Plaza Suites Hotel also 10 inc. electricity.

Both are in the database here or if you want co-ordinates I will get them for you, Alan.


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

I have always stopped at the motorway services at Sobradiel, the last service station before Zaragoza on the way down, first on the way north.

Parked in view of the 24 hour petrol kiosk and never had any cause for concern.


----------

